# Majoring in geography?



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I know if I tell my dad I wish to major in geography, he ridicule me for sure. According to him, if you don't major in engineering, computer science, accounting, economics, business, go to law school or med school, etc you will die poor and lonely.

What do you guys think of this major? I think it sounds pretty neat and not a lot of people do it. I like exploring Google maps/looking up demographics, and while I doubt I'd get a job in the field, geography supposedly has varied courses. You supposedly learn a lot in different areas, which sounds great to me because I have no clue what I want to do in life.

Thoughts?


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

My ex majored in Geography. If you have social anxiety (like she did), you will probably never find a job in this field. You would be better off to major in Geology with a Geography Minor... 

That's my opinion based on my experiences... in Canada. There are definitely jobs out there, but you have to be willing to seek them out. They won't just come to you when you graduate.



I tried Geology and to be honest --- I find Business a heck of a lot easier because you're learning organizational techniques more-so as opposed to learning scientific facts, temp gradients, complicated formulas. In my entire business year, I only have to do a stats, and a basic business math that is simply algebra.... So if you struggle with math --- there's that.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

But doesn't everyone and their mother major in business? There must be 10 business majors for every geography major. And it's hard to get a job with SA regardless


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

^ Is it worth it getting a degree that specific?

I know USC has a major in Geophysics


----------



## tiredofitall (Sep 2, 2013)

Geography was one of my favourite subjects. If you enjoy it that much then it would be a good course for you, all things considered. People look down their noses at geography but I think it's one of the most varied and enjoyable courses. Saying that, if you want to go into research then it could (possibly) be a better idea to do something else first. For example I do physics and I've seen people with this degree go onto masters / phDs in the geography / environment / earth science field. Degrees like chemistry and physics give you more skills and they are a lot more rigorous, you would have a lot more options open to you. Saying that, with geography you can probably apply directly to fields such as cartography or town planning, etc.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Cartography/GIS sounds pretty badass. What do you think of majoring in Computer Science and minoring in Geography (or vice versa)?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I majored in geography! I say do it -- geography is awesome! I was a co-op student, so I got a bunch of government co-op jobs in GIS. Unfortunately, I have yet to find a job now that I've graduated, but a lot of that is SA.

My school also had a program in geomatics, which focuses more on the GIS and computer science end of things. Go for that if you're particularly worried about getting a job. But I still don't regret majoring in geography. Like you said, you get to study a lot of different things in physical and human geography, and you get plenty of electives (at least at my school) to study whatever else you're interested in.

My dad also never approved of me studying geography, and he's still trying to turn me into an accountant, but I haven't given up yet.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm majoring in geography and it was the best decision I have ever made; almost done.

My dad still doesn't understand my major and keeps calling it weather science!
There are plenty of jobs for geographers as long as you learn the right skills. Take cartography (by far my favorite), remote sensing and GIS courses to give you an upperhand from other geography majors. 
Lots of NGOs and businesses need GIS mappers for different statistics, it;s actually very lucrative. 

Just do what makes you happy! Put your families desires and wants for you behind otherwise you will never be yourself and be happy.


----------



## Ahzuran (Nov 11, 2013)

...


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

^ Yeah I wish I could convince my dad that I'd rather not make too much money than make good money doing something ****ty. He just doesn't get that.


----------



## I Lurk Life (Oct 9, 2013)

aGenericUsername said:


> ^ Yeah I wish I could convince my dad that I'd rather not make too much money than make good money doing something ****ty. He just doesn't get that.


This might sound cliche, but I think that if your dad saw that you're committed, dedicated, well-prepared, and working hard towards your future, he'd at least be proud and supportive of you in some way. You'd show him that you know your stuff, you're having a good time, and you're making bank along the way. Having a back up plan would also cover more ground, provide more security, and give you something to fall back on.

You're 16 and you've still got plenty of time. I'd suggest taking the MBTI, which is a well-known, standardized, career/personality test that helps you map out your options, but it looks like you have a general idea of what you want to do. So my advice would be to watch a bunch of YouTube videos (ex: A Day in the Life of a Geography major, etc.). You could also do informational interviews, look up job outlook, do internships, do job shadowing, etc. There are a bunch of things that'll give a first-hand experience of what the people in those fields do, or at the very least give you a strong idea.

Does your school have a career pathways class? You could try that too.


----------

